# My New Tires



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm getting new tires today for my 2012 Eco, AT. Goodyear Assurance. Original brand and size. I'm excited! Two flats, two plugs. I no like. 62,000 miles though, excellent handling on the original Goodyears. That's why I'm getting them again. :eusa_clap:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll most likely switch back to the Goodyear FuelMax Assurance when my Perellis wear out. The Perellis are a slightly better tire overall but the FuelMax were good enough and got better fuel economy.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can't say excited about buying new tires, but certainly feel more secure. Ha,first 12 years of driving from a dirt poor fatherless family, was buying used tires from wrecking yards. Blowouts were common.

Recently got Number 413509329 Goodyear Assurance ComforTred Touring 225 /50 R17 94V SL VSB, with a worthless 70K mile thread wear warranty and a 149 mph speed rating, like I am going to drive over 55 mph on state roads. Most curious as to how they will perform when winter comes around again, always does. 

Price tag was $573.60 for four tires, included mounting, balancing, and a wheel alignment check, and hit me for 12 bucks in this amount to get rid of my old tires. Really questioned this because old tires are now sold to be ground up for playgrounds and road repair, but said I could take them to save that amount. Said I will pay the 12 bucks, more junk to get rid of.

Also includes, life of the tires free tire rotation, yearly alignment checks, and repairs for any reason. Of course they will try to hit me for extra work, but they know me well enough not to do this. 

Was running my old tires at 35 psi during the ice free periods, and 30 psi during the winter months. But did notice slightly more center tire wear in the old tires, so sticking with the label recommendations of 30 psi. Been doing this for years, could have been a slight improvement in fuel economy but also shaking your vehicle to death, not to mention your back.

So far after a couple of weeks, very pleased with them, extremely quiet and can notice an improvement in handling. Now if they will last 70K. I do like the thread pattern on these tires, looks like a lot more bite. Time will tell.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be buying my first new set around November. I have the Firestone's on it now but plan to switch to the Goodyear's, been satisfied with the tire overall but it they suck in the snow. I'll be changing them a little premature with 55k on them at that point but I don't want to do another winter on them, especially with them close to the wear bars!


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I fill them to 37psi cold. Rain or shine, summer or winter. Nice and quiet.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

My baby Cruze is riding like brand new with my new tires. Almost 62K miles and it still runs like it did when I drove it off the showroom floor. No, better. 39 combined mpg. Can't hear or feel the engine at idle. A/C gets so cold I have to turn up the temp. Oh, don't get me wrong, I've had my share of recalls and issues, i.e., new turbo, on my third pcv cover, brake adjustments, broken passenger wiper at one month old, stuff like that. But the handling, excellent pick up and gas mileage far outweigh the negatives. I hope I still have it at 150k miles. We'll see.


----------



## cdncruze (Dec 9, 2012)

I put 4 new Pirelli P Zero A/S +s on my RS with the 18's this past spring. So much better in all respects than the Michelins it came with.


----------

